# Shoulder Steak help??



## NisAznMonk (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm not sure what category shoulder steak falls under, but I apologize if I am putting it under the wrong section.

Does anyone have a really simple and fast recipe that uses boneless shoulder steak?  I've got some in the freezer, and I don't have a clue on how to use it.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 6, 2008)

Around here, that cut is sold as london broil.  I would suggest marinating it then grilling and slicing it across the grain and serving it.


----------



## NisAznMonk (Jan 6, 2008)

How do I marinate something?  Just soak it in a container overnight?  Any particular sauce that I should soak it in for my first experience?


----------



## NisAznMonk (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh, and I have a George Foreman grill, a Sanyo slow-cooker, and a gas stove.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 6, 2008)

NisAznMonk said:


> How do I marinate something? Just soak it in a container overnight? Any particular sauce that I should soak it in for my first experience?


 

You can marinate in a large ziplock bag or any appropriately sized container. Some purchased marinades are good or you can make your own.

Marinade components are, typically (though not always), oil, an acid such as wine, vinegar or lemon/lime juice, flavorings such as herbs and spices and whatever else you want. Combine them and add tot he container with the meat and let it sit in the refrigerator. For beef, overnight would be OK. As little as an hour or two will make a difference.

Then take it out of the marinade, bring it to room temperature and grill.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 6, 2008)

Another option would be "Swiss Steak", a method of cooking, not a cut of beef! Use Google for specific recipe ideas.. It's very good, comfort food when served with mashed potatoes or rice!

Enjoy!


----------

